# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Godot et AdMob

## bayaola93

j'ai cherch sur internet comment intgr admob dans mon jeu fait avec Godot Engine j'ai trouv un module qui se nomme GodotAdmob http://github.com/Mavhod/GodotAdmob je l'ai intgr dans le code source de godot et la compilation s'est achev avec succes, le Probleme c'est que je ne comprend pas comment l'utilis maintenant, bien que les auteurs essaye de l'expliquer, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? s'il vous plait.

----------

